# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Heritage Park Mall returning to Midwest City?

## _Kyle

Does anybody know if this is true? https://www.facebook.com/pg/heritageparkmall/posts/

----------


## stile99

I thought there was an active Heritage Park Mall thread where this was just discussed this morning.

----------


## jn1780

> I thought there was an active Heritage Park Mall thread where this was just discussed this morning.


Yeah, in the memories thread. Since this is more of a main thread, we should use this one.

I wouldn't really get too excited about this. It's the same consulting group that worked with the plaza mayor people. If it works out for them, it will be because the mall is smaller and easier to keep a flea market type of environment going.

----------


## OSUPeterson

So has anyone heard about progress being made on this mall property? I thought the city and the mall owner were in negotiations, but I'm not sure what direction they are leaning towards (demolition or restoration). I have heard they are hoping to have a negotiation done by hopefully the end of the year.

----------


## bombermwc

Well the original discussion about the Andy Alligator's type entertainment thing fell through because they built that at Sooner Rose. So i'm pretty sure the mall is still dead and doesn't have any prospects. That was probably the best hope they've had in 15 years for the place, but it was a much better decision for their own business, to go to Sooner.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> So has anyone heard about progress being made on this mall property? I thought the city and the mall owner were in negotiations, but I'm not sure what direction they are leaning towards (demolition or restoration). I have heard they are hoping to have a negotiation done by hopefully the end of the year.


I think they should do demolition, if they restore it, I doubt it will attract mall customers since the mall business is dead, well, except for Penn Square, Sooner Mall, and Quail Springs Mall

----------


## NavySeabee

I follow Ward 4 Councilman Sean Reed's Facebook page.  This is from his last post on the mall back in February.

"The Mall has been condemned.

One of the things I talked about at the candidate forum this past Tuesday was that the city has condemned the Mall Its public record, no one knew about it so I figured I need to make an announcement.

Since we are still in court with the owner theres very little I can say other than all utilities have been shut off and no one is allowed to enter the building.

City staff has done a great job of enforcing laws and code, I know its been frustrating and many wish something could be done sooner but the owner has constitutional protections that make it difficult to force him to do much. The city is truly working hard to get him to bring the building up to compliance"

Personally, I don't understand why the owner doesn't just put the property up for sale. Its not going to become a mall again or anything that will make millions of dollars.  Its not even going to become a business park. Just about every free standing retailer has a presence in Midwest City. If any new retail does come in it will likely go east or west on I-40.

 Best case scenario would be for the city to redevelop as single family housing and a park with maybe a new YMCA or city owned fitness center like they have in Moore.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

How about develop it into a mixed use urban village and coordinate with the RTA to get a light rail stop here and a formulate a TOD. Midwest city will soon find itself the position Moore is likely a decade or so away from having no more developable land left. 

The city needs to think but here.

----------


## bombermwc

I'd love to see a new YMCA. The MWC one is a dump. And turning it into a neighborhood would be good too. There's demand. Just look north at the new neighborhoods that went in just south of 10th in those fields that had been open for 100 years. We can leave Life Church and Pelicans alone (or offer to build new structures for them in a plot that will better fit the new space. Grab the gas station lot as well and start doing some in-fill to get rid of the "dug-in" parking lot hole. The land itself has a lot of potential. Just please, no more strip malls.

----------

